# Dog friendly vacations



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

way back in the 90's my schnauzer/scottie mix went everywhere a single girl could go. 
Upon marrying and adding a Doberman to the family, things changed.
We took separate trips, because. The Doberman didn't travel well.

Well now we want to do things different with our GSD.

Please share places you've vacationed with your pets.
How did they like it? How did you like it?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We have not traveled overnight with Molly, except to my mother's, not because I don't want to, but my husband and daughter are home bodies and I can't them to venture out. With our old dog, we often stayed at Marriott or La quinta hotels. I am not a camper, and since i don't often get to vacation, when I do I like to stay at someplace nice. We took her to Disneyland in CA, and Ventura area. I was hoping to go to Big Sur, but oddly not dog friendly where 45 minutes north in Carmel, CA it is totally dog friendly.

Too bad you did not live on the west coast. There is a great resources in Sunset magazine about the 15 best places to vacation with your dog, from AZ to CA to WA.
I used to look at Dogfriendly.com as a resource, but find it is getting out dated. Yelp seems to have better and newer resources.

Let us know where, what state you'd like to travel to, maybe a local person can direct to dog friendly cities.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I haven't gone on vacation with Titan yet but I have traveled with him between moves. However we are taking a trip up to Gatlinberg, TN this fall, and while I am not taking Titan, I came across a large amount of pet friendly cabins and resorts. Check it out.. here are some sites we used to search.. 

Gatlinburg Cabins from $108.00 - Vacation Rentals and Cabin Rentals in Gatlinburg, TN | FlipKey

Gatlinburg Cabins - Tennessee Cabin Rentals in Gatlinburg Tennessee Pigeon Forge TN

Gatlinburg Cabin Rentals - Cabins in Gatlinburg, Tennessee - Jackson Mountain Homes

I have read great reviews on the cabins there and the pet friendly environment. I have also been able to take Titan to the Shareton Hotels when traveling. They have always been awesome about him being there. Most places will allow you dogs if they are well trained so that helps.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

camping is always good.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

We recently took Mia on her first vacation, drove straight from DFW up to Minnesota to visit family. She did great on the 17 hour car ride. 

We rented out a small cabin and she loved it. She tends to bark occasionally at home at weird noises and we were afraid she would bark non-stop in a new location at night, but she was quiet as could be. Minus one 'poo in the fireplace' incident, it was a wonderful experience for all involved, and we are really looking forward to taking her on another vacation soon.

And since we are in the same area - When I was younger we had two other dogs and we took them down to Galveston several times. You can find reasonable, dog-friendly houses to rent. They loved it.

Also, Caddo lake is fun for taking them camping.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I love to rent ocean cabins or go to quaint tourist towns with my dogs--but in the off-season. I don't like to take them places in the summer because of the crowds and the heat. Dogs aren't usually allowed in vacation rooms unattended so going out for a nice dinner is a problem if they have to stay in a hot car.

One thing that I have noticed is that dogs are usually permitted in low end and high end properties--not so much in the average price places. This is my personal experience but when I'm looking for a dog friendly rental, I tend to look at both ends of the spectrum for deals. There are cheap, shabby places that can be great for dogs or luxurious resorts where every room is dog-friendly for a hefty pet fee.

My dogs are better behaved on vacation than at home. I'm not sure if it's because they don't have the same triggers--mailman, UPS guy, neighbor cat-or if they don't have the territorial instinct.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Camping and cottages are great places to relax with land that the dogs can enjoy as well. We just got back a few days ago from a week long stay at a cottage, it had a large deck with a gate so the dogs could relax and still be safe. It was right on the water so if it wasn't so weedy they could have been swimming and a large yard to toss balls around in, I brought a 50' line and both dogs had a blast.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

We did a VRBO instead of a cabin and got an older home with 40 acres. The dogs loved it because we could do morning and evening ball and offlead walks. It was not more expensive than a newer cabin and while we did not have a vista, we were on a hill in a valley with views of the surrounding mountains.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Another vote for VRBO my husband found a cottage on a lake that allowed a dog. Since I didn't know what to expect we went last year without the dog. I kept saying I wish we took the dog. So this year we went back and brought Lakota. She was so good but it limited what we could do and I always had to keep and eye on her.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My favorite vacation spot is Sanibel Island, FL. I go to Mitchell's Sand Castles which is extremely dog friendly (dogs cost extra). My favorite time of year to go there is October when it's not too hot and not too cold ... it's just right  They have beautiful sunsets too!!!
Mitchell's SandCastles Sanibel Island Vacation Destination

This is the cottage we stayed in last October.
http://www.mitchellssandcastles.com/vrnumber3.cfm


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

Get a camper and you never have to worry about where to stay you go where ever you want and at the end of the day no one can tell you, you are not permitted dogs and further you dont have to pay ridiculous fee's.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great responses!
I like the idea of off season trips.
We have been to Arkansas, and Oklahoma, always thinking," we should have brought the dogs"

Maybe now we can!! Galveston sounds good.
We are in Central Texas, Dallas area.
I have gone on line and found great cottages on lakes in Oklahoma.
pretty low to mid range price.
thanks!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Nantucket! I LOVE Nantucket. It is a glorious place to bring dogs. As long as you have good voice control, you can take them all over the island. Here are some pictures from our most recent trip:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/306170-dog-mob-vacation.html

Lake Placid NY is also really nice. It is tougher to do much hiking there in the winter though because they won't let you on the trails without snowshoes or cross-country skis. But even so, it's a nice place to go with dogs. We rented a cottage and went skiing all day, then took the dogs out on hiking trails in the early evening or when our sad achy muscles needed a day off from skiing.

I'm thinking about trying Vermont this winter, I've heard good things about dog-friendly options.

The Outer Banks are another place I've heard good things about, but we haven't been there yet either.


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great pics. Happy dogs!!


----------



## gsdvonderwald (Aug 7, 2013)

I went to Minnesota last summer with my gsd what a great place very nice people.... thank god it was summer not sure I an do winter there.....
val
www.vonderwald.com


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Canine Camp Getaway is without a doubt the place I'd like to vacation the most with my dogs. I'd really love to go back to Montana/Yellowstone/Glacier, but they are just not at all dog friendly. But this place... wow- looks insanely fun.

Canine Camp Getaway - The Dog Friendly Vacation!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

wildo said:


> Canine Camp Getaway is without a doubt the place I'd like to vacation the most with my dogs. I'd really love to go back to Montana/Yellowstone/Glacier, but they are just not at all dog friendly. But this place... wow- looks insanely fun.
> 
> Canine Camp Getaway - The Dog Friendly Vacation!


Oh, now that looks REALLY fun! I would love to give that a try.

Glen Highland Farm (also in upstate NY) has something very similar: CAMP for DOGS. I've never been, but one of my friends goes every summer with her crew. She says it's great, especially for agility dogs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hahaha- that's funny. I couldn't remember what the place was called, so I was googling around to find it. Turns out- Glen Highland Farm was actually the one I was looking for. I'm not sure about the one I linked to, but Glen Highland Farm specifically states that dogs are off lead. Sounds great!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Supposedly Glen Highland is the awesomest of awesome times if you want a combination vacation and agility handling workshop. I fear the latter part of that would be wasted on us, but I bet you'd have fun.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I just think that, in general, I couldn't think of a better vacation time with my dog than at a place like that. Taking them to historic places and such just doesn't seem like it'd be fun at all for the dog. A place where they can run, play, be free-- all day long-- sounds incredible.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

So far we have only taken our dogs to various overnight 4-H events, fair and dog weekend retreats  But we just purchased a new to us RV so we are looking forward to getting out and showing them the great outdoors


----------



## kironsmith (Nov 14, 2016)

We are planning a trip to Polo Beach in March and want to take my cat with us. Does anyone know any dog friendly Holiday Rentals in Polo Beach in the area? It's taking me hours to sort through all of the websites as you often have to read each listing to find out if they allow pets. Someone ought to design a labradoodle friendly travel website!


----------



## Greyson.Johnson (Oct 27, 2016)

For years we never vacationed anywhere because we always had dogs. When we got a pop up camper that all changed! The dogs and the kids adored it. We are in SC and we love to camp at the beach. Edisto Island, Huntington Island, and Huntington Beach campgrounds all let dogs on the beach. The first two are especially gorgeous places.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I took my senior GSD Pasta to Chesapeake Beach, MD, Dewey Beach, DE, and several times to Great Falls, VA. She liked it when we were with her but she had bad separation anxiety so when we left her in the hotel she got really upset. As she got older and calmed down a lot I really wanted to take her places but she was too frail to travel. The routine of being at home was best for her.
My new working line puppy just turned a year old and we have been so many places already, went turkey hunting in Western Maryland for a few days, went to Dewey Beach, DE 4th of July weekend, and just recently went on a 3 week long hunting trip/road trip to western Colorado. I was amazed at how well she traveled, this dog is completely happy if she's with me, even if were sitting in the car traveling all day. We rented an RV from a dog friendly person and camped out of it once we got to the campsite. Mornings I would hunt elk and leave her in the truck then come back for lunch and would bird hunt with her in the afternoon then go back out in the evenings to elk hunt again. She absolutely loved it and so did I. There was no problem finding dog friendly hotels on the drive out. It was a good amount of work planning for a difficult trip like that to be dog friendly but it worked out great and now I never want to travel without her. Seems like Colorado is a very dog friendly state, lots of dog friendly stores and plenty of outdoor things to do off leash. You could say she's a bit spoiled, she's already been to 12 different states and is only a year old.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Mountain cabin rentals. We go to Blue Ridge GA. Very dog friendly town and lots of cabins that allow pets.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I used to have an RV. All vacations were with all my dogs and my four kids. I think my favorite one was a Yogi Bear Park in Ill that we started going to each year the week before school started while we lived up in MI. The first year I called to make reservations and I told them I was coming with a ten dogs and four kids. They weren't too sure about that. I explained it was one Rough Collie, one Whippet and eight Papillons. They said they would be willing to try it but I might have to be asked to leave. So we packed up and went. They put us down by the lake by ourselves which was fine. We had a great week and was put on the sightseeing hayride they had for campers. Drive by and stop, no getting out, the Paps in their expen and the Collie doing obedience. The Whippet just stood there looking pretty. The next year I called and hoped they'd let us come back. She answered the phone with 'We were wondering when you were coming, we have your site reserved for you and aren't letting anyone else down by the lake so you can have it to yourselves and no one bothers you.' Every year we'd go and they'd have our 'sites' ready for us and we'd be part of the tour, with a discount for having Deja, the Collie, do obedience. The kids and dogs had a blast!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm incredibly lucky to have a lake house in the family. I took my dog up there this summer. It was positively idyllic. It was just the two of us, and we were together literally every minute except when I crated her to run to the grocery store (just too warm to bring her and leave her in the car). We spent our days on the beach playing ball or splashing around or digging a giant hole (solo effort; I did not contribute to that endeavor), or relaxing on the deck (her with a bone or bully stick, me with a book). It was awesome.

Otherwise, we've talked about finding a weekend and going camping a little closer to home. I think basically any trip centered around hiking is a good bet.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

WateryTart said:


> I'm incredibly lucky to have a lake house in the family. I took my dog up there this summer. It was positively idyllic. It was just the two of us, and we were together literally every minute except when I crated her to run to the grocery store (just too warm to bring her and leave her in the car). We spent our days on the beach playing ball or splashing around or digging a giant hole (solo effort; I did not contribute to that endeavor), or relaxing on the deck (her with a bone or bully stick, me with a book). It was awesome.
> 
> Otherwise, we've talked about finding a weekend and going camping a little closer to home. I think basically any trip centered around hiking is a good bet.



That's not fair. You have my dream! 0


----------



## truckola (Nov 3, 2013)

We did a 10 day 9 night (in a different motel every night) traveling vacation this summer 2800 miles with Pepper, she loved it. Stayed at La Quintas, no problems.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Block island is dog friendly island and they have a dog friendly inns/bed and breakfast there. I have not taken my dogs there but often see quite a few dogs not many. They have out door seating in dog friendly restaurants, many beaches and hiking trails galore.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Our dogs love going on vacations. 
We don't board them or leave them with family so if we go, they go. 
The past couple years we have gone to the Florida Keys. They love sitting on the dock, swimming at the dog friendly beaches, and going on the boat. 
2 years ago for our honeymoon we went to Boone, NC and stayed in a cabin on a creek. It was very cold but they enjoyed hiking and being in the creek. 
Last year we went to Jasper, GA for our anniversary to a bed and breakfast and we stayed over this barn. They enjoyed the outdoors and we did some horseback riding. 
As long as they are with us, they are happy as clams.


----------

